# Sticky Writers Needed!



## littlematchstick

Hey guys,
The mods have been doing some MAJOR cleaning up around here. We have edited a lot of stickies and are looking to add some new ones. So if anyone would like to write some stickies for us..PM us and we will put your name next to your chosen sticky!

1) Techniques for aggressive rats

2)New home sneezes / common URI signs (jaguar)

3)First aid kit / Rat first aid (cuts, bites, etc) including general health checks to do at home (AMJ087)

4)Boys Vs. Girls--How to tell them apart and personality traits of each-health issues of each (ema-leigh)

5)Lice/Mites - how to tell, what to do

6)An age guide (from birth - teenage and onwards, including identifying features as rats grow older, changes in care etc)

7)Trust training/forced socialization sticky (jaguar)

*************

Once you believe the sticky has been completed, please make a new reply here, giving the URL to your sticky thread, so the Mods can review and sticky . If you have any ideas for other stickies please PM a mod and we will add it to the list! Thanks so much to whoever wishes to take part!

The Mod Team


----------



## Jaguar

I'm going to be doing #2


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

Ah I'll try write some out for you.

Have to say I'm not impressed with the free ranging one... the part rats need an hour at the least is misleading... shouldn't it be 'generally' need. Taking into account elder, sick, and simply some that just don't like free range won't like that long?


----------



## Jaguar

I've finished #2 and #7  I'll see if I can whip up #5 tonight too. Health is getting flooded with stickies


----------



## Stace87

jaguar said:


> Health is getting flooded with stickies


Why not have a sticky page in each section of the forum, that then has the links to the stickies? This format seems to be used on many forums.


----------



## Jaguar

We don't really have a separate forum to put all of the stickies in though. We don't have control over stuff like that. We'd have to put them in Help & Suggestions and even then there would be no way to organize or order them (subforums for each section) and I think it would just get messy and confusing.  More so than now, anyways...


----------



## smesyna

I think what was meant was a single thread in each forum that then had links to all of the stickies for that forum, as it would declutter things.

Do you still need any of these?


----------

